
Forth Warrior: A Programming Puzzle Game - RodgerTheGreat
https://github.com/JohnEarnest/Mako/tree/master/games/Warrior2
======
rwmj
More like this on _Hacker_ News, please.

------
davidw
This has done the rounds a number of times, and thus it was inevitably what
was brought to mind upon reading "Forth Warrior":

[http://globalnerdy.com/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/2007/09/...](http://globalnerdy.com/wordpress/wp-
content/uploads/2007/09/forth_on_the_atari.jpg)

------
steveklabnik
This month's PLT Games is about gamification of programming languages, you
should submit it: <http://www.pltgames.com/competition/2013/2>

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
That is really neat, but I'm not sure it would be fair to other competitors- I
started Forth Warrior before the competition began.

------
QuantumGuy
Care to do one for COBOL or any of the older languages? I have always wanted
to toy with them.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
I have toy compilers for FORTRAN and Logo- perhaps one of those could be a
good candidate? One of the main reasons I built this program was to help
expose people to Forth, a language that I find very beautiful and powerful. It
should say something that I wrote the game itself and its Forth engine in a
dialect of Forth, too. If there's something you find beautiful about COBOL,
there's no better way to share that than writing something with it. I'm always
open to new languages, but for the process to be fun it needs to be a language
I enjoy myself. At any rate, when I make other games in this vein I will
always try to come up with designs that highlight the power and uniqueness of
the languages I use.

------
mwexler
This would be great if it was for a language that had more popularity. I mean,
Forth is great for learning what a stack is or how to program a telescope
(look it up), but think how great this could be to help folks learn Pascal or
Basic. We could help the next great generation of programmers!

Just kidding. I actually got a real kick out of seeing this again, reminding
me of my old ValForth and FigForth days on the Atari.

~~~
gatherknwldg
Is your whole comment just kidding, or are you just kidding about helping the
next great generation of programmers?

I'll take a programmer who with a deep understanding of Forth over a
programmer who cobbled together a Rails app on Heroko.

Every day of the week.

~~~
StavrosK
I'll take a programmer with a deep understanding of anything over a programmer
who cobbled together anything.

------
xradionut
Lua Warrior would be a good port/sequel. I imagine the setting could be more
futuristic and occur on the Moon.

------
xal
This looks wonderful, but there needs to be a downloadable binary that can
just be double clicked. Otherwise you have a huge chicken & egg problem here.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
For the time being, here's a standalone Jar:
<http://www.mediafire.com/?qs64gczqkay3ma0>

------
StephenFalken
This puzzle made me remember a pretty impressive game (unfortunately too
ignored) called Core Wars, where programs fight each other inside the computer
memory -> <http://youtu.be/Du3DSs7hWRA> and
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_War>

------
just2n
I should definitely make a port of this for the web. I love things like this.

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
It would actually be pretty easy to port the VM it runs in to JS/HTML5- Mako
is only a couple hundred lines of Java, and features like sound and file I/O
are optional:
[https://github.com/JohnEarnest/Mako/blob/master/src/MakoVM.j...](https://github.com/JohnEarnest/Mako/blob/master/src/MakoVM.java)

------
mjcohenw
You probably could do APL Warrior in one line!

------
websitescenes
If I was 13, I would be all over this. Hard to justify time investment these
days.

